
Why 10% of the Population Hates Cilantro and the Rest Doesn't Know Any Better - Hawkee
http://reasoniamhere.com/2013/09/24/why-10-of-the-population-hates-cilantro-and-the-rest-doesnt-know-any-better/
======
partomniscient
If some of you are wondering about this weird herb called Cilantro you've
never heard of, you might call it Coriander locally.

~~~
sullyj3
Oh, thanks. I assumed it was some sort of prescription drug.

------
deciplex
It's good to know why, but for those of you with this clearly faulty gene: I
pity you. Cilantro's delicious.

~~~
tomasien
Here's the thing: it's not. It's a pretty good herb - but it's NEVER necessary
and it's not "amazing" or anything close. It's a good lesson actually: being
SLIGHTLY better for 90% of people is worth alienating the 10% that will hate
you forever for including it. That 10% doesn't matter to the Mexican food
industry, or really any industry. Make some segment of people insanely happy
and you'll be fine.

~~~
jqm
I'm sorry, I have to disagree with you. I find cilantro both necessary in some
dishes and absolutely amazing. There is no other flavor (that I'm aware of)
like it. It just tastes so fresh and clean and truly brings life to the dish.

My one complaint is they often don't put enough in. Cilantro whipped with goat
cheese or cream is one of my favorite toppings.

Interesting article though. I once had a girlfriend who detested cilantro. I
always thought she was being silly but now I realize it was a genetic
disorder.

~~~
greenyoda
_" Interesting article though. I once had a girlfriend who detested cilantro.
I always thought she was being silly but now I realize it was a genetic
disorder."_

It's not a "genetic disorder" any more than having blue eyes is a disorder.
It's just a normal genetic variation.

~~~
jqm
I'm just thankful we broke up before procreating and she didn't pass the
dreadful condition on to our children.

(sarcasm, responding to the tone of the article ...wait, do I _really need to
explain that?)

------
jorgearturo
I like cilantro just as much as the next bloke... I even plant it on my
garden, along with Basil/Albacar, Spearmint/Hierbabuena and other cool
ingredients.

But why oh why is there a post about cilantro on HACKER news? This is turning
into reader's digest ¬¬

Whenever you do some hackety hack thing with cilantro, please do share.

